

My most memorable computer was... - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/22/my-most-memorable-computer-was/

======
bitwize
The Tandy Model 16, a desktop Unix workstation with a 68000 processor that was
also backward-compatible with the Z80-based Model II (much like Playstation
backward compatibility, it incorporated all the old hardware into the new
design). In 1981 not many companies were producing Unix workstations that fit
on a desktop; the only competitors that I know of in this space came from a
small startup called Sun Microsystems. :)

Anyway, I learend to program C on that old thing. And I owe much of my
orientation towards Unixoid operating systems on it.

------
raffi
The most memorable computer to me came from NeXT. I have a working
colorstation sitting on my desk right now. I keep it around as a reminder that
the best technology doesn't always win. Although here I am using MacOS X next
to it, so what do I know? :) Its amazing how a computer so old can feel
modern. The UI is modern but the lack of apps really shows. For a time I would
run an X server and export a browser and other apps from my Linux box to help
make up for this. Good times.

------
mahmud
TI-85 pocket calculator; 6Mhz of Z-80 goodness with 28k of ram, hacked with an
assembly language "repl" :-)

zshell, how I love thee!

------
abdulhaq
A Sinclair QL in 1984, for which I bought a Lisp interpreter. The OS was
multi-tasking, and the hardware was based on the superb Motorola 68000
processor range.

For the biggest impact, a Video Genie, which was a clone of the Tandy TRS-80.
I learnt how to program (Basic and Z80 assembly) on that.

------
forinti
A BBC B+ 128KB. I learnt BASIC and Pascal on it.

It had OS, BASIC, Assembler and DFS in 48KB of ROM and booted in one second.
When PCs came along, they seemed like step back.

------
rythie
BBC B, I learn't BASIC on it + "Rocket Raid" was brilliant

------
coglethorpe
Commodore 64

